# Can't find anyone to help me... Anyone an expert on stereos here?



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I know I haven't posted here in a while. We are training for the DR PEPPER games at work, and I have been picking up extra hours, because I just bought a 2005 Mazda3 Hatchback. Been taking care of my monsters, and also competing against co-workers for a management position that just opened up....

TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT:
I am trying to upgrade my factory head unit and install my subwoofers and amp into my new car. Come to find out, it is a little different because there is a BOSE system installed in my car (factory). The amp is a small 6 inch amp under the passenger seat and it powers the speakers... I have been trying to look up how to do it with no help. I get: How to add a subwoofer and amp to stock head unit. How to hook up a sub to the bose amp, etc. NOOOO info on how to completely change out the head unit and install an aftermarket amp and subwoofers. ANYONE at all here know anything about that??? I am planning to do it this weekend if I can figure it all out... If you or anyone you know... knows ANYTHING about this... PLEASE PLEASSSEEE get back to me.. LOL.  :hammer: I have about racked my brain for the past two days over this....

I miss everyone.. you all should add me on facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/RaInBoWbRiTeRav3r


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If you were closer I'd do the work for u. It's impossible to explain how to install a system over the net. Take it to a pro if u cant do it...


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you get your equipment list from Crutchfield yet? Usually when you buy a HU or speakers from them it comes with an install kit that has instructions and sometimes a wiring harness. If you are junking the whole BOSE system and replacing it with new aftermarket the instructions provided should do the trick.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I got it all fixed up this weekend  sounds amazing. Hope everyone is doing well. I miss y'all!


----------

